# brauche Hilfe für CASL, VB (mit WinCE output) und HotPaw Basic



## Cool251 (4. September 2001)

Ich möchte für verschiedene Handheld-Typen, die mit WinCE oder Palm OS laufen ein Programm schreiben, daß mir einen Telefonlisten-Datensatz (bis jetzt in einer Textdatei) einliest und diesen in einer sortierten Liste anzeigt. In einer Textbox soll man dann einen Suchbegriff eingeben können und die Liste soll dabei auf die möglichen Ergebnisse schrumpfen.

Auf meinem Rechner laufen dafür CASLite, Visual Basic mit WinCE-Support und auf dem Palm läuft HotPaw Basic, mit allen bin ich ein klein bisschen vertraut.

Bitte helft mir, ich krieg die Liste und co einfach net hin!!!

Cool


----------

